# shuji 2.2 wont let me download themes



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

It won't let me download any themes from this forum..help please


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

what does your browser say when it fails to download the file?


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

Just says download unsuccessful after it closes browser, I downloaded them onto computer and put them on SD card and flashed them..


----------

